# The Dogger Stroller



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

I have been looking at dog strollers and was wondering if anyone has the Dogger? A few things that I think would be beneficial about this stroller is the rear shocks, the fact that the bed appears to be higher then some, air filled tires, plus the rear window, adjustable handles.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dogger is a very nice stroller. We have one. All things you mention are right. It's well made and very rugged/sturdy. It is on heavy side but I'm small person so might not be to others. Little bulky for trips, but doable. I have to harness them in or close the screens because Sammie jumped out of it once. His small stroller is lower to the ground but he can't get over the edge. But the dogger is VERY shallow. Depends on how your dog behaves in a stroller whether this is a problem or not. My male might be more prone to jump over if he see something. My female won't. I have seen others with the dogger at shows and their pups were very calm and seemed to do very well staying put in them. I like it for pushing them around a town with them harnessed in. I could never allow them to roam around in it unzipped. 

These are at the SM meet up at Hilton Head, SC in 2012. They did well in it there. It's around neighborhood with other dogs walking by that I have to close the top and I would rather be able to leave it all open for a breeze in summer, so I use another one for walks. Hope this makes sense. 

Good luck. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sharon. 

Edit: I only bought a dogger for room when I got a second fluff. Mine current one was too small. But I would have just used the smaller one otherwise. Deborah posted a really nice mid size stroller last week in her thread. That is what I'd prefer for only one. Easier to use and not so $$.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just ordered this one from G W Little, but it hasn't been delivered yet. It is on sale at the price below from 199. & has free shipping.

Promenade Pet Stroller 139.99
(Black Onyx)

Here is the web-site & a photo of the one I ordered!
http://www.gwlittle.com/product/Promenade-pet-stroller-Gen7Pets/dog_strollers


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

I haven't owned a dog stroller before so any information is beneficial. I walk a lot, Nicky used to walk with me, however 6 mile walks are way to much for him now. I think he would feel more comfortable if he is closer to me and can see me. So do most strollers have a window out the back? Also since I do walk so frequently and long durations having actual tires vs plastic ones seemed like it might be more durable? Have you had any issues with the plastic wheels? Thank you for any info - Sharon


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the air tires are always better for rough terrain---if you can afford the Dogger then go that route---but it was too expensive for me for the use I will get out of it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Take look at these. I forgot about them. Many people here in my area have this kind that you can attach to a bike. But they all push them mostly. They come in small size too. Might work good for a walker. Lots of windows. Low to ground. Good tires. There are many diff brands that make them. I just found this link quickly for the picture. Ones I've seen here have big window in back and rain gear too. They are basically Exercise strollers. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/DoggyRide-Mini-Stroller-Rebel-Black/dp/B0019RLO76/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1393797526&sr=1-1&keywords=dog+strollers]Amazon.com: DoggyRide Mini Dog Stroller, Rebel Red/Black: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have the Dogger and really like it. ....but it has a flat tire at the moment...I had the tires pumped up and one of them has a hole in the tube. It took a pretty long time to get the tube because it came from Canada and got stuck in customs for a bit. Now I can't wait to get it to the bike repair man so he can put the new tube in!! Oh, and I also ordered a beautiful pad and matching blanket for it :blush::blush: ...I have so much fun with this stuff....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I just ordered this one from G W Little, but it hasn't been delivered yet. It is on sale at the price below from 199. & has free shipping.
> 
> Promenade Pet Stroller 139.99
> (Black Onyx)
> ...


I recently bought this one too! I got a great deal on it since I used a GW Little coupon so I couldn't pass it up. I haven't used it yet (weather hasn't been the best here!) but I'm sure I will get a lot of use out of it when it gets warmer out.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We have the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Special-Edition-Stroller/dp/B00DYW734C"]*Pet Gear No-Zip Special Edition Pet Stroller *[/ame]and we LOVE it. 

The no zipper it is so convenient as you can open and close it in seconds plus there is a rear view, a view from the top and a panoramic view in case they lay down they can still look outside. It is lightweight and has space for 3 dogs, in the pictures below you have Dominic (8lb) and Benjamin (6lb) very comfortable. 

It has a tray for keys/water but I am also looking into buying a *[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00APIN8H4/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER"]Skip Hop Grab & Go Stroller Organizer[/ame]* as I rather not carrying a purse while out and about with them.

We do not jog or use it on terrain that requires special wheels so I am not help with that. 

I hope it helps.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had a stroller for a few years and loved it, but it is pink... now that I have Bimmer it is driving me crazy that it is pink so I must just have to order something on the line of what Nida did. It sounds crazy and a waster of money, but I think I am going to have to do this!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a dark green one that I have had for about 3 yrs. but it needed to be upgraded since we travel so much & take the dogs to Ikea, etc. I hope this one is going to hold up well! I like the color as it is gender neutral!


----------

